# steroids and diabetes.....



## firetodd5 (Sep 23, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about taking steroids and having diabetes. I know that most of you probably arent doctors, but any info you might know would help. I know that steroids effect your diet, so in that case it needs to be watched, but anything besides that? any input would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 23, 2005)

The Mentzer brothers took steroids and were diabetic.
I'm just guessing, but I would think the higher protein requirements and lower carbs would be a benefit to a diabetic.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 23, 2005)

might also depend on what type. 1 or 2


----------



## firetodd5 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm type 1, which is insulin dependent. Who are the Mentzer brothers? that might be a dumb question, thanks guys.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 24, 2005)

firetodd5 said:
			
		

> I'm type 1, which is insulin dependent. Who are the Mentzer brothers? that might be a dumb question, thanks guys.


Mike and Ray, the Heavy Duty kings.

http://www.mikementzer.com/


----------



## Andrew (Sep 26, 2005)

*Type 2 would benefit from steroids all else remaining equal*



			
				firetodd5 said:
			
		

> I'm type 1, which is insulin dependent. Who are the Mentzer brothers? that might be a dumb question, thanks guys.



I don't know much about type 1 diabetes--that one is more serious.  But type 2 is highly preventable and can be altered by diet and exercise alone.  Steroids will likely help prevent or treat type 2 diabetes by increasing the metabolism and improving the muscle to fat ratio, as long as you don't counterbalance the increased higher testosterone levels with too many added calories (or too much estrogen aromatization).  More body fat begets more diabetes 2 risk.  Obesity and diabetes 2 are perfectly correlated.  Testosterone is a powerful component of fat loss .


----------



## oriansport (Sep 28, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I don't know much about type 1 diabetes--that one is more serious.  But type 2 is highly preventable and can be altered by diet and exercise alone.  Steroids will likely help prevent or treat type 2 diabetes by increasing the metabolism and improving the muscle to fat ratio, as long as you don't counterbalance the increased higher testosterone levels with too many added calories (or too much estrogen aromatization).  More body fat begets more diabetes 2 risk.  Obesity and diabetes 2 are perfectly correlated.  Testosterone is a powerful component of fat loss .






Type 1 diabetes 

Prior to 1997, the type of diabetes typically diagnosed in young people was called juvenile diabetes or Type 1. Diabetes emerging in adults was called adult-onset diabetes or Type 2. Then in 1997, the official names of the types were changed to Type 1 and Type 2. 

Type 1 diabetes is the second most prominent chronic disease in children (after asthma), with about 13,000 new cases diagnosed in the U.S. each year. Type 1 affects 5 percent to 10 percent of all cases of diabetes. It most commonly appears in 10 to 12 years old girls and boys aged 12 to 14 years. Usually, Type 1 diabetes is first diagnosed in children, teenagers, or young adults but it can occur at any age. 

Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune disease in which the immune system attacks the cells in the pancreas that make insulin. Thus, the pancreas does not make insulin, a hormone which helps turn blood sugar (glucose) into energy. The cells become starved of energy and there is an excess of glucose in the blood. People with Type 1 diabetes must have daily injections of insulin to live. Proper diet, exercise and home blood sugar monitoring is essential to manage the disease.

Food and exercise must also be balanced because of the risk of hypoglycemia, which is low blood sugar, and hyperglycemia, or high blood sugar.

Both are life-threatening concerns. When hypoglycemia develops, cells are not getting enough glucose. Confusion, loss of consciousness, coma and death results when the brain is deprived of glucose for too long. 

Hyperglycemia and prolonged absence of insulin may lead to ketoacidosis, the accumulation of ketones in the blood when the body uses fat for energy instead of glucose. Ketones make the blood acidic and slow down all body functions. Like hypoglycemia, hyperglycemia can also lead to coma and death.

Prognosis

The only cure for type 1 diabetes is a pancreas transplant, which is rarely done. The side effects can be severe and even worse than the disease. One or two people out of every 10 who get the surgery die within a year. And the new pancreas is rejected by half of the people who get this operation. If the transplant fails, diabetes returns. For most people, type 1 diabetes is usually a lifelong disease that can be effectively managed. Insulin injections are not a cure.


----------

